# Homebum Hodown and the Escape from Albuquerque.



## dirtbag (Oct 28, 2008)

So due to some issues with me not having a valid ID or a SS card I was unable to get any kind of work in the Burque. I had a mattress in a basement, my guitar, and some clothes. Hell, I couldn't even busk due to the city requiring you to buy a permit to do so and that required a valid ID.

Things were getting rough. I was getting jerked around by the system while trying to get my ID straightened out, and it was going to take a month or so. By this point, I was pretty depressed, and getting kind of hungry. So I figured I'd go back to Wisconsin where I know I could get my ID issues straightened out so I could get back to traveling and be a little more prepared.

The day I decided to make my leave, I was pretty hard up to leave the city. I've never had an opportunity to hop a train with either of my two experienced friends. And both have warned me not to take your first few trips solo. But I was getting kind of desperate. So I walked down to the yard, and after scoping things out I still had no clue how I was going to go about doing it. But I figured I'd do it. So I started walking back to the house I was staying at to get my bag and my guitar. As I was heading toward Central I saw two filthy old dudes who fit the descriptions I'd heard of FTRA dudes perfectly(black bandanas, angry, and drunk). And they were headed toward the yard. I decided that my no experience having ass should stay the fuck away from the yard after that. I didn't know for sure if they were what I thought they were, but no way I was risking it.

So after sweet talking a Frito Pie and a bottle of water off of a street vendor I went and sat in the shade by Central and 6th and worked on my new plan of action. I ended up deciding to call a real good, secure, responsible friend of mine back in WI and seeing if he'd Greyhound me home.

So after borrowing a cellphone I got the details straightened out and I was set to leave NM at 10:30 that night and be back in Madison at 37 hours later.

I went back to where I was staying, packed my bag and grabbed my guitar. And decided to get there early so I could try and busk, permit or not, fuck em, I was leaving and felt like having a couple bucks on me for the trip.

So I went and sat in front of the Greyhound station around 8 o'clock and was picking and singing all kinds of shit. I made a couple bucks, and after a while an old homebum came walking by and freaked out on me and started requesting a bunch of old gospel stuff. I did my best to oblige him. But a majority of the songs I didn't really know my way around. After about a half an hour of this I had a whole crew of drunk and loud bums sitting around me passing bottles of vodka and cooking wine around and having one fuck of a good time.

Unfortunately, the pack of bums around me ran off anyone who might have donated some change. But it really was a damn entertaining way to spend my final evening in the Burque.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha that's great. The bums around my mom's house are kinda creepy and out there. I guess it doesn't help that the area's main drug is crack. This one bum asked if he could pay my friend five bucks to step on his face since she was wearing a skirt. As sick as it was I laughed. I give him my rice from the Thai restaurant now though. He still gives me the creeps sometimes but he buys me beer if I give him some money and a few drinks.


----------



## dirtbag (Oct 29, 2008)

The coolest one of the bunch was named Eddie. I made him sign my guitar before I left. Pretty cool old bum. Claimed to have served 20 years in San Quentin. But you know how that shit usually goes. He was trying to see to it I got right with the lord. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha nice.
Coolest bum I ever met the kids called him papa smurf becuase he had a big white beard. He told the coolest stories and was neat to talk to but he ended up catchin somethin and passin on. I used to buy him food from hess all the time. Hope that didn't benefit his demise.


----------



## finn (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe next time, you can trade stories with them, it's a great way to pass the time.


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 17, 2008)

There is this bum who comes into my work, He never remembers me but every time I see him he tells me I remind him of John Lennon. I look nothing like him by the way, and then he goes into this spiel about how I might be Lennon's spirit coming back to the people. Thats some big expectations to live up to.


----------

